# L245 Water Pump Problems?



## MikeBL245 (Nov 20, 2011)

I have a L245 2wd kubota tractor and I am not getting any flow out of my new water pump that a kubota mechanic installed. The radiator was also completely taken off and cleaned by a local radiator shop and the radiator was in great shape. While the tractor was at the kubota dealership the mechanic also checked the engine block to make sure the their was no blockage and the flow was good. The kubota mechanic also installed a new thermostat. However, after all this was done there is still no water flow, even after running the tractor for some amount of time their was still no flow. Can you please give any advice?


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

Take out the thermostat and check for flow. The thermostat could be upside down. Reinstall with the spring down. I'e had cars not pump right because of air pockets.. While you have the thermostat housing off, pour water into the block. Fill it right to the top. Replace the housing without the thermostat and attach the top radiator hose to the housing. (Leave it disconnected from the radiator.) fill th hose with water. Start the tractor. Do you have flow?

You can check the thermostat buy putting it in a pot of hot water and heat it on the stove. The plate that blocks water flow should open at the thermostats rated temp.


----------



## MikeBL245 (Nov 20, 2011)

Thanks ErnieS,

I have already blocked the bottom hose to the water pump, and then filled the water pump and the engine block through the hole in the thermostat. Then I cranked the tractor up without the thermostat in place and I still got no flow, no gushing water...the water just remained dead still. This is a new water pump and the mechanic has looked at it twice and claims that nothing is wrong it.

I also tired putting a regular garden hose into the (feed side) hose of the water pump. Then I turned on the water and got good flow coming out of the thermostat hole. Next I cranked the tractor up and got no difference in flow coming out of the thermostat hole. 

Any advice to why there is no flow?


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

Does your tractor has a serpentine belt? Maybe the pump is turning backwards or not at all. If the belt is right, the pump is turning and it's not pumping water, the pump is bad. In all of my years working on cars, I have never seen a water pump that wouldn't move at least some water. Shaft seals wear and they pee out water, but they still pump, If the tractor is off warranty, I'd be pulling the pump off.


----------

